# Broadcom NetXtreme BCM 5705 Gigabit NIC doesn't work

## DieterVDW

Hi,

I have installed Gentoo on my Acer Travelmate 6000 laptop,

but after booting to the installation, the network card doesn't work.

The ethernet adapter is a Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03) card . (lspci output)

When I boot from the livecd, everything works, although there doesn't seem to be a network card module loaded ...

These modules are loaded when booting from the livecd:

tg3, slamrmo, slmdm, serial, sbp2, ohci1394, usb-storage, hid, uhci, ehci-hcd, usbcore

I have not found the solution in topics from people with a similar problem.

I have compiled every possible network driver in my kernel now, so that isn't the problem ...

Does anyone know which driver this network card needs?

Or how I can get it going?

Update: there seems to be something available on emerge for bcm570x cards, but the building fails  :Sad:  ... argh!!

----------

## DieterVDW

It seems I've posted too quick!

Via the following website you can find alot of information for linux on laptops:

http://www.linux-laptop.net/

And on the following page I found the information I needed for my laptop:

http://www.cweiske.de/howto-laptop/allinone.html

It seems I just had to load the tg3 module!

Stupid me! But at least it's fixed!

----------

## Cintra

Good little tip there about 'lshw' which was new to me.. 

thanks

 :Smile: 

----------

## nephron

Hello friends!!!

I have also this card ( with 4 NIC's ):

```
00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705_2 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NC150T 4-port Gigabit Combo Switch & Adapter

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: Memory at fffff0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data <?>

        Capabilities: [58] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/3 Enable-

                Address: ffbfdfffdfffff74  Data: bfff

        Kernel modules: tg3

00: e4 14 54 16 02 01 b0 02 03 00 00 02 10 40 00 00

10: 04 00 ff ff 0f 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 3c 10 26 32

30: 00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0b 01 40 00
```

So first i want to tell you that this card is working under Ubuntu LTSP and i want to use it now in my firewall.. I have tryed several times different modules, but cant find some wich is working correctly...

For the last time i was going by tg3 but there is a strange problem. Module can be loaded correctly but it seems to have bugs inside:

```
tower ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

tg3                   109124  0

tower ~ # rmmod tg3

tower ~ # modprobe tg3

tower ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

tg3                   109124  0

tower ~ #dmesg | grep -i tg3

tg3.c:v3.91 (April 18, 2008)

tg3: eth%d: Cannot get nvarm lock, tg3_nvram_init failed.

tg3: (0000:00:0a.0) phy probe failed, err -19

tg3: Problem fetching invariants of chip, aborting.

tg3.c:v3.91 (April 18, 2008)

tg3: eth%d: Cannot get nvarm lock, tg3_nvram_init failed.

tg3: (0000:00:0a.0) phy probe failed, err -19

tg3: Problem fetching invariants of chip, aborting.

tg3.c:v3.91 (April 18, 2008)

tg3: eth%d: Cannot get nvarm lock, tg3_nvram_init failed.

tg3: (0000:00:0a.0) phy probe failed, err -19

tg3: Problem fetching invariants of chip, aborting.

tg3.c:v3.91 (April 18, 2008)

tg3: eth%d: Cannot get nvarm lock, tg3_nvram_init failed.

tg3: (0000:00:0a.0) phy probe failed, err -19

tg3: Problem fetching invariants of chip, aborting.

tower ~ #
```

I'm wondering on how it works in Ubuntu... And yes its a 64Bit PCI-Card but it is still possible to use on 32Bit PCI-Bus..

Does anyone has an Idea how to get this card working???

n3ph[/code]

----------

## nephron

bump?

----------

## NathanZachary

If you are just looking to install Gentoo using that NIC, I might make the suggestion of using a LiveCD (like Ubuntu) in which your card is automatically recognised.  Then, from within that live environment, you can install Gentoo from inside the terminal.  You simply follow the handbook as normal, with the exception of this step:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/altinstall.xml#doc_chap3

If you need further assistance, or this didn't answer your question, please just ask.

----------

## nephron

sorry for my stupidness... 

Gentoo is already installed   :Laughing: 

I just posted on this topic becaus it was already there... 

No i am building a new firewall.. Everything is running completely smooth. Now the only thing i want to do is to add some Subnets to the firewall and so i have got this card. The Point of the functionality of this card came from the solved project by setting up a LTSP-Pool on a Festival. Because of that i know that the card was working correctly on Ubuntu LTSP 8.04 on a 32Bit PCI-Bus... On this configuration there was only one Interface but it was at least working.. The 4 Ports were handled like a switch with one NIC... 

But why the hell does the card not work under gentoo?   :Rolling Eyes:   Yeah, i know there will be nobody who has had exactly the same problem and solved it, but i hope that here is somebody who has an idea of how to get it work... 

I don't know the meaning of the drivers output like this:

```

tower ~ #dmesg | grep -i tg3

tg3.c:v3.91 (April 18, 2008)

tg3: eth%d: Cannot get nvarm lock, tg3_nvram_init failed.

tg3: (0000:00:0a.0) phy probe failed, err -19

tg3: Problem fetching invariants of chip, aborting.

tg3.c:v3.91 (April 18, 2008)

tg3: eth%d: Cannot get nvarm lock, tg3_nvram_init failed.

tg3: (0000:00:0a.0) phy probe failed, err -19

tg3: Problem fetching invariants of chip, aborting.

tg3.c:v3.91 (April 18, 2008)

tg3: eth%d: Cannot get nvarm lock, tg3_nvram_init failed.

tg3: (0000:00:0a.0) phy probe failed, err -19

tg3: Problem fetching invariants of chip, aborting.

tg3.c:v3.91 (April 18, 2008)

tg3: eth%d: Cannot get nvarm lock, tg3_nvram_init failed.

tg3: (0000:00:0a.0) phy probe failed, err -19

tg3: Problem fetching invariants of chip, aborting.

tower ~ #

```

It is telling me that it is recognizing the 4 NIC's but can't get them in pysical connectivity on the PCI-BUS...

Even thats somehow right, i have no idea how to get the driver make the magic work...

Maybe there is a bug inside? Or just a Problem of using the wrong device-driver..

thanks, n3ph

----------

## nephron

maybe somebody would move the topic to Hardware...?

----------

## nephron

bump?

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

networking stuff, so moved here

----------

## nephron

thx for moving thread..

does anyone here has any idea?

----------

